# Uropoke: Discord public vore RP server



## leelemon1097 (Feb 20, 2017)

Uropoke in Discord is a ~200 member strong vore RP server that's public to join!
Primary focus is on Pokemon characters, but all characters welcome.
Discord
Just make sure to read the rules, and confirm you are over 18 with staff!


----------

